# update on my farm



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

We rearranged the pasture and I like it much better. A section set aside by chain link fence for all my feathered friends. For right now my four girls have the rest of the pasture. Been setting up toys for them and they raise cane today.Also had them tested for worms and cocci and they are all clean.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to hear they are worm and cocci free! That's always good news! 

Looks great over there!! Mind if I move in with all my girls?!  and your birds all look very happy!  looks great!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Great set up. Looks like everyone has tons of room!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful place! And wonderful news on the no parasites & cocci, you're doing great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you have been busy! Everything looks great! :thumbup:

Always nice to get a clean fecal test.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

my goats would have heart attacks if they walked out in their pasture and saw green  Love it!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, mine too TDG!! :lol: we can't afford tons of fencing, so sadly they don't get to graze except every once in a while. Not that we have a lot of land for it either, and half the time it's all brown and dried up anyway.  But it really is a beautiful setup, frosty!  I hope one day I will have as nice a setup for my goats.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I am finally living my dream even if I had to wait til I retired. I have wanted this for a very long time but didn't want to start til I had the time to do it. When I worked I put in a lot of hours. I couldn't do this without my daughters help tho. I just love animals and this is the happiest I have been in a very long time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! It is so nice that you can truly do what you want now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So happy for you Barb


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hooray for getting to live your dream!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> my goats would have heart attacks if they walked out in their pasture and saw green  Love it!


Ah Eastern WA in the summer..... Gotta love it!


----------

